# Onion Smell in toddler dipes...WHY???



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

My DD is 2 1/2, and has started having a strong onion smell in her dipes for about the last 5 days and nights.
The only thing different is that I am using sportwash...my 1 y/o's dipes smell fine though, and they share some, and all are washed together of course.
I thought it was from some meatloaf she ate...thats when it started. Would it really last this long though????
Its a horridly strong onion smell, has anyone else gone through this?


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

Are you drying in the dryer or line-drying outside? Try drying them outside and sunning them - that gets rid of any odd smells very quickly.


----------



## julesinottawa (Apr 4, 2004)

I can't help you except to say that I can occasionally smell what Ethan last ate in some of his diapers (yuck yuck yuck) and it sometimes last for one or two bowel movements but not for too long. Do the pee ones smell too?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

hmmmm
The only thing I can think of is maybe wild onions outside? We have these in our yard and when the grass is cut my kids smell like onions (clothes, diapers ect) Is she playing outside in the grass?
When are you noticing the smell?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

is it possible your nose is doing that too? Yesterday I swear Alek's diaper smelled like flowers. LOL! And we do not use scent for his diaper laundry soaps so I was like


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm dealing with the same thing with my 27 month old. Mostly when I change his overnight diaper in the morning, but all his pee dipes are smelling rather strong of late. I figure it is because the weather is turning warmer and I need to encourage him to drink more water throughout the day.

Are you giving your dd vitamins of any sort? They also can change the smell (and color) of urine.


----------



## Double A (Jan 28, 2004)

I dry the covers on the line, and the hemp in the dryer, they usually smell just fine when they are clean, and my ds and dd share diapers, and its only dd's that smell, and its only urine. Its strongest in the am, but noticeable othertimes too...and no vitamins lately.
Maybe it is the lack of lots of water. I will try flushing her out better. lol
so strange.
Maybe its a toddler thing.


----------

